# Spike Lee to Direct Mandate's 'Old Boy'



## illmatic (Jul 11, 2011)

> Spike Lee is heading back to the world of feature filmmaking, coming on board to direct Old Boy, Mandate?s remake of the South Korean film.
> 
> The original movie, an adaptation of a manga, won the Grand Prize Jury Award at the 2004 Cannes Film Festival and is considered a high-mark of Asian cinema.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2011)

It needs no remake, pointless.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 11, 2011)

Remaking Old Boy with Will Smith was an abysmal idea from jump. 

Now that I know who's directing it though I can expect a catastrophic failure on the lines of The Legend of Chun Li.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2011)

Is Will Smith still in it? He's the kiss of death to films these days.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd love to say "i can't believe their remaking this" but i'd be lying. It will be hilarious if they do get Smith to play Oh Dae su.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

boooooooooooo


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2011)

lol, I dunno, "Miracle at St. Anna" was one of the worst movies by a talented director that I've ever seen.


----------



## blackbird (Jul 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Is Will Smith still in it? He's the kiss of death to films these days.



He's Hollywood's most powerful actor, with a box office average gross of $132 million. If you're a director, you want to work with him.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 12, 2011)

Loved the original, and I'm staying positive, waiting to see what Hollywood will do with it!


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Jul 12, 2011)

They'll fuck it up, probably. Will Smith as Dae-su? Don't think he fits.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 12, 2011)

Not positive to this at all, leave Old Boy alone...


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 12, 2011)

Did anyone else see the twist at the end coming? Hit me as soon I found out the final fucked his sister


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

Azhra said:


> He's Hollywood's most powerful actor, with a box office average gross of $132 million. If you're a director, you want to work with him.



only if you wanna make money and not a movie that will be respected


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Is Will Smith still in it? He's the kiss of death to films these days.


What are you talking about?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2011)

Will Smith is a good actor...

Anyway the original is overrated far to much. Still there's no point of this remake. I don't think it needs one, nor is it even worth the time.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Will Smith is a good actor...



Will Smith isn't bad but I think this is out of his range.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2011)

This could be really brilliant with Lee tbh


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

no it can't


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2011)

Cast Will Smith in a movie and say good bye to creativity because the Studio's will take over and create the most inoffensive, generic movie they can. Happened in I Robot, I Am Legend and especially Hancock where the studio completely butchered the original concept just to make it more sellable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2011)

I actually think Will Smith COULD pull it off. Imo, he is a good actor and I liked him alot in "Seven Pounds". However, I do agree that the studio likely will hijack its production. With that said, Smith could possibly make a point for them not too.

However, it looks like Josh Brolin is more likely to get the role.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 12, 2011)

Spike Lee eh.

Spoiler: the white man did it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 20, 2011)

oh cmon, just please....dont trash it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2011)

Lee did do a good job with Inside Man or whatever its called.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



no he didn't


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> no he didn't


Rotten tomatoes and general consensus disagrees with you.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2011)

because Rotten Tomatoes is the end all be all how could I be so wrong

obviously Lee did such a great job you initially remembered the name of the film


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

I think Will Smith could pull it off. He has to grow out his hair and really channel his old and gaunt man though.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 29, 2011)

Josh Brolin cast as the lead in the Oldboy remake.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 10, 2013)

so yeah


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 10, 2013)

A Spike Lee joint


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> so yeah


----------



## Yasha (Jul 10, 2013)

No, it doesn't. It looks bad. 

Olsen's nose looks creepy.


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2013)

Olsen is hot breh

way better than her drug addicted sisters


----------



## Yasha (Jul 10, 2013)

Is that her naked in the trailer?


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2013)

Her titties are amazing


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2013)

Yasha said:


> No, it doesn't. It looks bad.
> 
> Olsen's nose looks creepy.


I think it looks bad because you've got the weeaboo goggles on.


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2013)

This will suck for two reasons:

1. It's a remake of a really good Korean movie and remakes are usually 95% failure.
2. Spike Lee is directing this so you know it's going to be another rant against white people instead of a good plot.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> This will suck for two reasons:
> 
> 1. It's a remake of a really good Korean movie and remakes are usually 95% failure.
> 2. Spike Lee is directing this so you know it's going to be another rant against white people instead of a good plot.


I'm withholding judgement and will give it a try.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 10, 2013)

Isn't it actually just another adaptation of the manga?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 10, 2013)

It's not as good but not bad i guess.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 11, 2013)

This'll end up as bad as Zinda, the Bollywood remake.


----------



## Mael (Jul 11, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm withholding judgement and will give it a try.



I see the two directors and already know what's going to be better.

Hint: It's not the one in English.

Spike Lee is junk now.  He tried that shitty film to answer Clint Eastwood's WW2 films and you think he's going to give one of the best Korean films justice?  Hells the fuck no.

Won't waste a dime on this.  Might download only to rip it to shreds.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> This'll end up as bad as Zinda, the Bollywood remake.



what? 

*looks it up*

oh dear


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 11, 2013)

There's a Bollywood remake for almost every single film ever made. I know there's supossed to come a Rambo and The Expendables remakes as well. They even remade Hitch.

And look up Murder 2. It's a remake of The Chaser.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 11, 2013)

Mael said:


> This will suck for two reasons:
> 
> 1. It's a remake of a really good Korean movie and remakes are usually 95% failure.
> 2. Spike Lee is directing this so you know it's going to be another rant against white people instead of a good plot.



 Or maybe it will be good guess people have to see it to judge first.


----------



## Mael (Jul 11, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Or maybe it will be good guess people have to see it to judge first.



People said that about his Miracle at St. Anna movie and I still said it would suck and lo and behold it did suck.

Of course if this movie is panned he'll blame it on Asians.  He's Spike Lee after all.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 11, 2013)

Mael said:


> People said that about his Miracle at St. Anna movie and I still said it would suck and lo and behold it did suck.
> 
> Of course if this movie is panned he'll blame it on Asians.  He's Spike Lee after all.



I think you have a hate for the man which might be clouding your vision. Film looks good if it sucks then fair enough you was right but right now it looks good.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 11, 2013)

So one flop invalidates Lee's whole filmography, even his fab Katrina documentaries which came out after St Anna?

Ch...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 11, 2013)

He's like, crazy now. I don't know if he's up to the task.


----------



## Bender (Jul 11, 2013)

While Will Smith is a good actor dun think he's going to get the tone which Spike Lee is shooting for.

Also gonna put it out there I'm one of the people who said I have little faith in this film.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> So one flop invalidates Lee's whole filmography, even his fab Katrina documentaries which came out after St Anna?
> 
> Ch...



he's had several bad films now though 

his Katrina documentary, Do the Right Thing, and 25th Hour are the only films of his even worth watching.  Although I can see the argument for Malcolm X


----------



## Mael (Jul 11, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> So one flop invalidates Lee's whole filmography, even his fab Katrina documentaries which came out after St Anna?
> 
> Ch...



If this was Hoop Dreams era Spike, then I wouldn't be so hesitant.  Now he's just older, crazier, and still more spiteful of white people.

But no, I don't think he's a good director anymore.  I think his schtick is done and he's simply a reminder of the angry Al Sharptons that will have something stupid to say in a Korean film that has no business being remade for American audiences because they WILL fuck it up, guaranteed, just like they screwed with the plot of the Swedish vampire film.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2013)

Spike Lee didn't direct Hoop Dreams though


----------



## Yasha (Jul 11, 2013)

> just like they screwed with the plot of the Swedish vampire film.



They didn't screw it. They just copied exactly. 

But seems like it won't be the case with Oldboy remake. It will be watered down so much it won't be worth watching.


----------



## Mael (Jul 11, 2013)

Actually no they didn't.  They made the vampire in the American remake a confirmed female.  The Swedish version left it ambiguous.



Parallax said:


> Spike Lee didn't direct Hoop Dreams though



In my face.

I meant He Got Game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah I can tell this movie is like the watered down version.

Also, too much fucking talking, holy shit. Must every single actor be a talkative loud mouth? It should be a much quieter film then what I am seeing.


----------



## Mael (Jul 11, 2013)

Americans don't understand Korean film apparently.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2013)

Yasha said:


> They didn't screw it. They just copied exactly.
> 
> But seems like it won't be the case with Oldboy remake. It will be watered down so much it won't be worth watching.


People claimed this about Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, but they didn't pull punches.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 11, 2013)

Oldboy's greatness relies on the shocking twist. If they copy it exact, it won't be a twist to us who have seen or heard about it. If they change it or water it down, it won't be as powerful. Either way, it's doomed to fail, or to be a mediocre film at best. It can never be on par with the original, let alone surpassing it. So what is the point of a remake?


----------



## Mael (Jul 11, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Oldboy's greatness relies on the shocking twist. If they copy it exact, it won't be a twist to us who have seen or heard about it. If they change it or water it down, it won't be as powerful. Either way, it's doomed to fail, or to be a mediocre film at best. It can never be on par with the original, let alone surpassing it. So what is the point of a remake?



Because American movie-makers ran out of really good ideas so they're borrowing from Asia.  Plus there's only so much you can do with a lesser pool of good acting like Robert Downey Jr. and Paul Giamatti.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm pretty damn angry about this. 

First, there is literally no reason for them to make a remake of a movie that didn't come out very long ago, and wouldn't benefit from being remade in any way whatsoever.

Second, why would they have Spike Lee of all people direct? He is just going to ruin the movie by forcing his racist political opinions like he does with everything.

Third, I'm fucking tired of Hollywood taking great foreign movies and remaking the entire movie and white-washing it all to make it all as American as possible just because Hollywood seems to believe that all Americans are Xenophobic assholes who won't watch a movie unless it is in English Language and is set in Murrika. I mean you have no idea how furious I was when they fucking made a remake of Pusher. You don't fucking make a remake of a movie that was directed by the Kubirck of the 21st century with a brand-new first time director.


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2013)

This clip from Family Guy is pretty spot-on about Spike Lee's film with white boys dialogue 

[YOUTUBE]t19Y98jmh0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 16, 2013)

I saw oldboy a few days ago and it's easily in my top 10 of all time now. And even though I don't have anything against remakes in general I can't stop myself from asking:

Why?

Why would someone make a remake of a pretty much 10/10 god tier movie?
Well the answer is obviously money.

Shitting all over a masterpiece just to make some cash.

pig. fucking. disgusting.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2013)

Yasha said:


> No, it doesn't. It looks bad.
> 
> Olsen's nose looks creepy.


Ashley Olsen was the only thing I liked.  Can't wait to see her as Scarlet Witch now.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 6, 2013)

I want to see this movie but in the town I go see movies in they do not have in any


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 6, 2013)

Heard the movie is terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Heard the movie is terrible.


Better than movie 43.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 7, 2013)

Turned out to be unnecessary after all, like everyone suspected. Watched this last week out of sheer curiosity. Brolin and Olsen were bright spots. The changes made to this Hollywood version mostly were not good, of course. Joe was a fucking asshole in the film. It was hard to root for a prick like that, even if the revenge sequences were pretty satisfying. The Olsen girl's got a bright future. I was surprised to learn she wasn't in that many movies before this.


Rukia said:


> Ashley Olsen was the only thing I liked.  Can't wait to see her as Scarlet Witch now.



Elizabeth?


----------



## TSC (Dec 9, 2013)

Mael said:


> Americans don't understand Korean film apparently.


And Koreans don't understand Japanese manga apparently.





Yasha said:


> Oldboy's greatness relies on the shocking twist. If they copy it exact, it won't be a twist to us who have seen or heard about it. If they change it or water it down, it won't be as powerful. Either way, it's doomed to fail, or to be a mediocre film at best. It can never be on par with the original, let alone surpassing it. So what is the point of a remake?



That was one thing I thought was stupid about the Korean one. Why they felt the need to put that shocking i*c*st twist in there? There was none no where implicated in the original manga.

In fact everyone seems to think of the Korean film when comes to Old Boy but never the original manga which I find much better.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2013)

The i*c*st was kind of part of the revenge, I remember it feeling like it made sense in that regard.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2013)

Wait. So without the incestvwhy the hell did he lock him up


----------



## Tandaradei (Dec 11, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Wait. So without the incestvwhy the hell did he lock him up




*Spoiler*: __ 



I just read some wikipedia plot summary: the villain was antisocial and was bullied in school. his passion was singing and everyone was making fun of him for it. only goto was touched by his singing or something and cried. Now the badguy took his cying as pity and thus as insult and swore vengeance.




I'm glad that they made it about i*c*st instead of some weird japanese honor stuff that no one out of Japan can understand.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 12, 2013)

TSC said:


> And Koreans don't understand Japanese manga apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe Oldboy is one of the rare movies which surpassed the original work.

I read the manga but got bored halfway through.


----------

